# How do I stop neighbours cat pooing in our garden



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

I love my neighbours cats. They have 5 of them and recently got another which is indoors at the moment but she'll be let out in due course. All the cats are really cute and lovely but they poo on our grass 

Yesterday I told Daisy off (nicely but firmly) as she squatted down ready to do a poo and she quickly legged it back into her garden but the owner who was in her kitchen with her back door open was all "Awww Daisy Baby come here coochy, choochy coo (and made me feel bad for reprimanding her cat )

What I'm thinking of doing is getting a large sandbox at the end of the garden like a kind of communal litter tray so at least their poo is easier to pick up. It kind of gets stuck to the grass otherwise (sorry for TMI!)

Anyone else know how I can stop them from pooing? I did see some crystal type stuff in P & H the other day but I'm reluctant to use any chemicals.

They really are lovely neighbours and the cats are adorable especially Bailey the Ginger tom and Daisy who is 16 and a big bundle of fluff who reminds me so much of my first ever cat.

Help!


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

You have my sympathy,but,I dont really have an answer for you.It is a shame that you are the one trying to solve your neighbours cats toilet issues.Surely they should be the ones building a sandpit in their own garden and trying to come up with a solution for,what is their cats mess.This kind of behaviour,regardless of how "pleasant"they are as neighbours can and does lead to cats being hurt or worse by angry neighbours.Have you approach them about the mess in your garden.


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

buffie said:


> You have my sympathy,but,I dont really have an answer for you.It is a shame that you are the one trying to solve your neighbours cats toilet issues.Surely they should be the ones building a sandpit in their own garden and trying to come up with a solution for,what is their cats mess.This kind of behaviour,regardless of how "pleasant"they are as neighbours can and does lead to cats being hurt or worse by angry neighbours.Have you approach them about the mess in your garden.


Thank you for your reply. I've been thinking that I need to have a polite word with them. My husband has the direct approach and wants to hand them a nappy sack full of their cats doings and say something like "This belongs to you. Deal with your cat's Cr*pping in our garden!".


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

Iheartcats said:


> Thank you for your reply. I've been thinking that I need to have a polite word with them. My husband has the direct approach and wants to hand them a nappy sack full of their cats doings and say something like "This belongs to you. Deal with your cat's Cr*pping in our garden!".


I dont really blame him,there is something quite "unpleasant" about cat sh*t when it is in your garden.I'm not squeamish but I dont like having to clean up after other folks cat cr*p either.They are very lucky to live next door to someone like you, others may not be so tolerant.I hope you can sort this out with your neighbour as it would be a shame to end up falling out over this but if they are not prepared to try to come to a compromise then you may have to be a bit less tolerant.Good luck.


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I am more annoyed about one neighbour whose very old dog is never on a lead, and decides our garden is his toilet when they walk down the towpath.

At least if he was on a lead she would realise he had stopped to do his business - not that I think it bothers her - last time I saw him so I opened the door and called her back - she asked me for a bag to pick it up so she obviously wasnt prepared! :mad2:


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

I am wondering whether you have any cats of your own at the present?
Cats will often do their toilet in a neighbouring garden where there are no resident cats, hence it is regarded as 'available' territory to a cat. 

If you currently do have cats of your own, then the neighbour's cats are behaving quite unusually I think..... And I would've thought your own cats would've chased them out. Where do your own cats toilet? Is it possible they are using your neighbour's garden ? So the neighbour's cats are doing a 'tit for tat' ? 

The only way I know to stop cats pooing in your garden is to put down
Lion Dung which you can buy in a dried form from some Garden Centres, or online. (It comes from the zoos). Of course Lion Dung will deter all cats, so if you have cats of your own they will have to go elsewhere to toilet, or use a litter tray. 

If you have no cats of your own, then one of the electronic device that's sold specifically for scaring off cats would keep them out of your garden.


----------



## cookiemom (Jun 23, 2011)

I think the sand pit is a fabulous idea! I'm going to bookmark it in my nogin for future use


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

a lady we use to live nxt to many years ago use to put orange peel and old tea bags on her garden ...not sure if it works or weather she was abit loopy  :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Iheartcats (Aug 25, 2011)

Thanks for the replies! Yes we have cats too although the kittens are only 4 months old so too young to go outside and our older cat Fluffy doesn't go in our back garden at all and just hangs round the front of the house so who knows where she "goes"???


----------



## Jiskefet (May 15, 2011)

I have cats, myself, but if I see other cats peeing or pooing in my garden or harrassing my cats, I take a suoer soaker and squirt as much water on them as I can. If they are very persistent, I add a little drop of ammonia (just one drop in the whole reservoir, mind you), to give them the ompression they have been peed on by a dominant tomcat.
It will shoo them off, and if they get 'peed on by a dominant male' repeatedly, they will get the message.


----------



## chillminx (Nov 22, 2010)

Iheartcats said:


> Thanks for the replies! Yes we have cats too although the kittens are only 4 months old so too young to go outside and our older cat Fluffy doesn't go in our back garden at all and just hangs round the front of the house so who knows where she "goes"???


Ah well, so at present your back garden is a 'cat-free zone' as far as your neighbour's cats are concerned. Once your kittens are old enough to go outside you may see a lot less of your neighbour's cats in your back garden, providing of course they are prepared to give up part of what they regard as their territory!

Jiskefet's suggestion of spraying the invaders with water is a good one. I keep a water pistol handy outside for the occasions when I need to break up arguments between one of my cats and a neighbour's cat. I only need to squirt it once for it to be efffective 

Otherwise, try the Lion Dung. A friend of mine has found it to be the perfect answer, and apparently (as far as humans are concerned) it does not have a smell.


----------



## emmar (Aug 1, 2008)

The so-called Scaredy Cat Plant is Coleus canina hybrid -


----------



## ever expanding (May 9, 2011)

I got told about the teabags the otherday apparently they work and a friend of mine used the lion dung and even her dogs didnt venture onto the grass good luck


----------



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

My parents were getting loads of cats in their garden (it is quite big with lots of bushes to hide in) but my mum is scared of cats and also they were messing all around the garden. My dad has bought 3 of those false metal cat figures with shiny eyes and stuck them in certain positions around the garden. It has worked wonders and they are so realistic that when I called one day I thought one of them was real !!!


----------

